

Our Seattle Startup weekend pitch – give us feedback? - pacifi30
http://nishant.posthaven.com/seattle-startup-weekend-sep-20-22

======
nfailor
I'm not entirely convinced that the pain of dating apps is actually scheduling
the date.

~~~
pacifi30
Agreed but once you have started the conversation with someone on the dating
app, scheduling would make it easier to meet!

Yes starting a conversation is hard but then there are apps like tinder and
truffle that let you like or ask out for a coffee directly!

